

Ember-tools: scaffolds, generators, and build tools - ryanflorence
https://github.com/rpflorence/ember-tools

======
tbranyen
This is very similar to a project I attempted to create called Ember
Boilerplate (never released), which was a play on Backbone Boilerplate
(<https://github.com/tbranyen/backbone-boilerplate>) and
(<https://github.com/backbone-boilerplate/grunt-bbb>). Mine failed to be
released, because I don't think I addressed the concerns and needs of Ember
developers.

Very glad someone who is entrenched in the Ember community could provide the
same necessities and insight to the same problems I was able to fix for
Backbone developers. Tools like Brunch and Yeoman attempt to accomodate all
libraries, which is an admirable goal, but I feel like developers who write
applications in a specific framework every day are more keen on providing
necessary defaults.

Perhaps soon we'll have some agreed upon common ground: (CommonJS modules,
template pre-compilation, image optimizations, source maps, etc.) and leave
the scaffolding and defaults to specific projects that address the needs and
desires for developers using those frameworks.

------
phaedryx
This looks much more useful for trying out ember and understanding how it
works than their "starter kit".

~~~
cavneb
This really lowers the barrier of entry. I'm eager to use it.

------
rjsamson
Wow - in addition to being useful, this is awesome as a learning tool!

